# Financial Advice!



## VickiTomNZ (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,

Myself and my partner are wanting to move to New Zealand but are hearing contradicting messages about buying property.

Some people say that NZ banks will give a mortgage to anyone as long as they are residents but others say that you have to provide a UK credit report!!

Can anyone help please? it wont stop us from wanting to go but there are so many thiings to think about it would be nice to have an answer to one of them! 

Many thanks! 

Vicki & Tom x


----------



## BigKiwiDave (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi there

I'm a kiwi, living in London for 20 years. I've arranged a Mortgage through Canterbury Home Loans (Mortgage Brokers), while still living in London. Intending to move back to NZ in 6 months, and the Mortgage is to partially fund a new house build. 

So far, it's been relatively simple. I'd recommend contacting a broker who has access to the whole Market, not just tied to their own / sole Bank Mortgage products.

Best of luck with your enquiries.


----------



## eastendoflondon (Nov 9, 2010)

VickiTomNZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Myself and my partner are wanting to move to New Zealand but are hearing contradicting messages about buying property.
> 
> ...


Hi Vicky&Tom,

I am in a similar situation at present.We are going through the mortgage process with ANZ.It is exactly the same as getting a mortgage in the UK.
At the end of the day they are banks and all banks whether in UK or NZ have the same credit assessments and requirements from their customers.I haven't been asked to provide a UK Credit Report.The lender will do their own credit checks behind the scenes so i would be surprised if they approached the customer for the credit report.

Good luck!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

eastendoflondon said:


> Hi Vicky&Tom,
> 
> I am in a similar situation at present.We are going through the mortgage process with ANZ.It is exactly the same as getting a mortgage in the UK.
> At the end of the day they are banks and all banks whether in UK or NZ have the same credit assessments and requirements from their customers.I haven't been asked to provide a UK Credit Report.The lender will do their own credit checks behind the scenes so i would be surprised if they approached the customer for the credit report.
> ...


You'll have to prove you can service the loan too - and that usually means having a job. Then, like in the UK, you'll probably be offered a maximum of a multiple of your salary.


----------

